# Official Redfish Regatta Rules and Trash Talking Thread



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Redfish Regatta? :thumbup:


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Lets do this!! Try to schedule around the other local tourneys though.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

he said he couldn't take losing another year and the smack-off...something about the gators or some mumbling as he tried to explain it...poor guy, too much alltitude...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats the difference Wade? Lookin for a way to get your cheatin ass outta this thing?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> he said he couldn't take losing another year and the smack-off...something about the gators or some mumbling as he tried to explain it...poor guy, too much alltitude...


Tebow withdrawals? Seen it a thousand times!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Tebow withdrawals? Seen it a thousand times!


your fire extinguishers up to date? might need them:whistling:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> your fire extinguishers up to date? might need them:whistling:


Lame try there Private! Hows that "Don't ask,Don't tell" thing workin out for ya? OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

bonita dan said:


> Whats the difference Wade? Lookin for a way to get your cheatin ass outta this thing?


Na man I hope to fish, as I really enjoyed last year, but have commitments to be at some other tournaments this spring also.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Lame try there Private! Hows that "Don't ask,Don't tell" thing workin out for ya? OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


oh you got me...i know why Jim T isnt posting becasue he is wispering everything to type in your ear huh pillow biter


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in !!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*red fish*

Hello Dan
When are you thinking about doing this? If happening before the 20th of febuary, I am in with the skiff. let us know,thanks.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Not my decision Emanuel. Its Jim T's call on if it will happen and when my victory will take place. In years past it has always taken place when tides ain't moving,weathers crap and no fish are around. I'm sure he'll chime in when his cart pushing,peanut toting,waking me up when I don't need a pillow flight attendant azz figures things out.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Be my thrid year in attendance with bigger better boat this year, as Dan said weather is usually crappy, but always a good time, can't wait !


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats up "Beautiful" Dan! For the record go ahead and include in your signature line how you got owned in '09. Wish I could be there to fish with all you window licking, short bus riding posers........Tight lines. And if you have not fished the Regatta before give it a shot you might get to see TowUs pulling a Wellcraft on fire.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Msstdog said:


> Whats up "Beautiful" Dan! For the record go ahead and include in your signature line how you got owned in '09. Wish I could be there to fish with all you window licking, short bus riding posers........Tight lines. And if you have not fished the Regatta before give it a shot *you might get to see TowUs pulling a Wellcraft on fire.*


do they come pick you up at your house now?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*RF regatta*

Sounds like it is going to be fun !!!! Looking forward to find out the date...
Definitely will be competitive looking at the personalities involved, hoping I'll be around, most probably [email protected] and may be submariner will join me.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm down. When is it?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Now *THIS* is a PFF thread!!!! Bunch of good hearted, smack talking, callin out .... fun to read. LOL.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

James?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NOW you've got my attention!!!

How is SATURDAY February 19 sound?

I can do shirts again...

I'll let bonita dan design it as long as it's mostly clean.

I never got permission for the PFF edition, so it'll be the 2011 PENSACOLA Redfish Regatta and Trash Talking Tourney.

Dan, thanks for the bump, now that the military allows gays, will you finally come out as well?

Do I need to remind people of the quote from just a couple years ago?

On Channel 68 after an update for the leaderboard, Dan was heard to say...

"Yeah well, the "Elbow Room" is taking it up the rear with a squirrel fish..."

Jim


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Feb 19th sounds great !!!!!!!!!! Already got a crew lined up, and this time we are fishing to win !!!!!!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Feb 19th sounds great !!!!!!!!!! Already got a crew lined up, and this time we are fishing to win !!!!!!!!


might want to change your name....aint gonna win if you cant catch them...might wanna ride with ole squirrel fish danny....that way all the people who can catch fish wont have to worry about yall being in our way


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

fisheye48,

For a boat owner we half to watch to keep from sinking nearly as much as the "smelbow doom", that's BIG talk!!!

Jim


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Well me and B3245 are in...I can guarantee i wont catch a damn redfish! We gave up and hit sheephead the rest of the day...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Fisheye, CCC stands for CAN catch crap these days. Figure I will give you a send away to let you know what your in for when you join the Army, just from one old 25th Infantry Division soldier to an up and coming young buck private.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't like this working crap, not like when I was stationed at Corry. I'll be in the Atlantic somewhere. 

Looking foward to reading all the stories and catching up on this thread when I get back. 

A FUN TIME FOR ALL...... This is the funniest and most fun you will have in a tourny this year so I would advise everyone to give it a try. 

Oh yea, one of the cheapest also.

GUYS, DON'T LET THE PIER RATS TAKE IT FOR 3 STRAIGHT YEARS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

CCC said:


> Fisheye, CCC stands for CAN catch crap these days. Figure I will give you a send away to let you know what your in for when you join the Army, just from one old 25th Infantry Division soldier to an up and coming young buck private.


Can Catch Crabs


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No bleach, this time.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Where and what time on the 19th does this think kick off?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish Happens said:


> Where and what time on the 19th does this think kick off?


In past years it has kicked off at 8am.and ended at 2pm. Starts and ends at Ft.McRae on the south shore. You can pay Jim T. your entry fee prior to the start or at the ending on the beach. We use the honor system for post tourney payments. Entry without payment will result in an azz beating in front of your kids to show them the value of your word and we want the 20 bucks from your non-payin azz. Another method of payment would be to just hand me the cash after my victory lap around the Fort. :thumbup:
On a side note: Jim is this the official Regatta thread cause some folks may not know that you are the Regatta chairman and not realize whats goin on here. T-shirts are always accepted and appreciated. I say keep the same logo from Karon but maybe change the color. Pink would be great for you and Fisheye. I wouldn't even bother with a logo for CCC's shirt since he probably has no clue as to what a fish even looks like. Maybe a Barney logo would suite him.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Dan. Is it $20 per boat? And how much are T-Shirts again?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn Dan, nice to see you are sober enough to [email protected] talk, seems last I remember you had 14 different kinds of beer the last time we met, I guess piggly wiggly was having a sale ????? (How am I doing on the [email protected] talking award scoreboard) ????? Anywho, it will be nice to walk away with both trophy's this year, and I will bring you some Lone Star, Goebel, Schlitz, and Colt 45 beers for you to mend your wounds.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Damn Dan, nice to see you are sober enough to [email protected] talk, seems last I remember you had 14 different kinds of beer the last time we met, I guess piggly wiggly was having a sale ????? (How am I doing on the [email protected] talking award scoreboard) ????? Anywho, it will be nice to walk away with both trophy's this year, and I will bring you some Lone Star, Goebel, Schlitz, and Colt 45 beers for you to mend your wounds.


Both trophies? There isn't participation trophies and ones who can't catch a cold right trophies...so save your self the embarrassment and just show up at the cove with beer for the winners....if you want som numbers to an area that had fish let me know and I'll send some to you because you need all the help you can get


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> I don't like this working crap, not like when I was stationed at Corry. I'll be in the Atlantic somewhere.
> 
> Looking foward to reading all the stories and catching up on this thread when I get back.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain Murph. Got an invite from Jim last year to fish and was sick. This year I'll be flying winter storms in Alaska....... I guess I need to buy another boat soon or completely lose contact with all of you guys from the old forum/Sherman Cove days. Best of luck to all who get to fish this year....ESPECIALLY my old friend and Navy buddy Jim Tully!! Bust 'em in the butt Jim!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No worries fisheye, have an ace in the hole here in Navarre, hate to drive the boat all the way back to Navarre but as a last ditch effort to beat a young buck private just before he goes to serve his country you can bet I will have her at WOT !


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

By the way we need this in another posts so others will know what where and when. I will add to the other one I had.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> By the way we need this in another posts so others will know what where and when. I will add to the other one I had.


I can change the title of this thread to the "official redfish tournament thread" of something like that if you want since alot of the info is here already...just let me know if you want it changed or to stay the same


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jon we need a thread just for people to sign up and then we have to have the official redfish regatta trash talking thread. Change the name of this to the trash talking thread an the One CCC made can be the sign up tread.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

lingfisher1 said:


> Jon we need a thread just for people to sign up and then we have to have the official redfish regatta trash talking thread. Change the name of this to the trash talking thread an the One CCC made can be the sign up tread.


Sounds good to me, JimT, this is your baby, is that good with you?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And Jon please correct my spelling on the title of my post !!!!!! LOL....thanks !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good by me... I was gonna post the rules on a new thread, but this will keep it nice and tidy.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> And Jon please correct my spelling on the title of my post !!!!!! LOL....thanks !


Done....Actually made your thread the sign up thread and this one the rules and trash talking thread....We should be good to go...


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Jon.

Jim, go ahead and post them rules so Bonehead Dan will have something to bitch about. That and trash talkin' is about all he can do anyway cause he can't fish. 
Well, I guess he is pretty good at on the water fire fighting.:whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> No worries fisheye, have an ace in the hole here in Navarre, hate to drive the boat all the way back to Navarre but as a last ditch effort to beat a young buck private just before he goes to serve his country you can bet I will have her at WOT !


there is no ace in the hole in navarre...where is it? tee box? the flats across from the tee box? maybe docks? thats all there is to fish over there....i have fished from naval live oaks to brooks bridge...good luck catching those fish that are hammered all day everyday...and WOT? really? whats this one do 20kts? you don know this is a timed event and you cant leave 2 days before to get there and 2 days to get back right?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually fisheye, there is a hole, deepest dock in Navarre, and 80% guarantee. Caught 30 there one day, and always bring home a maxed out slot per person. You do know that the Army will not let you take out one of their little inflatable zodiacs till you actually have shown them you can make it thru basic training without quitting and running home crying right ??????? If you start training now you should be able to possibly complete 5 push ups before you have to report for duty.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Actually fisheye, there is a hole, deepest dock in Navarre, and 80% guarantee. Caught 30 there one day, and always bring home a maxed out slot per person. You do know that the Army will not let you take out one of their little inflatable zodiacs till you actually have shown them you can make it thru basic training without quitting and running hime crying right ??????? If you start training now you should be able to possibly complete 5 push ups before you have to report for duty.


30? pinfish, lizardfish, and puffers dont count you do know right?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

lingfisher1 said:


> Thanks Jon.
> 
> Jim, go ahead and post them rules so Bonehead Dan will have something to bitch about. That and trash talkin' is about all he can do anyway cause he can't fish.
> Well, I guess he is pretty good at on the water fire fighting.:whistling:


Just FYI sir,the only thing thats been on fire on the Mighty Elbow Room lately is the fish catching. But you wouldn't know anything about that since your not allowed out unless Celia says so! Man Card is officially revoked ya Munson Munchkin! Personally I think you,Reed and Corporal Cupcake should team up. Someone has to look for the keys to the boat while they paint each others toe nails!









My highly skilled and elite team of master anglers will surely make quick work of any of you sorry azz wanna-be-fisherpeople and roll into a glorious victory! I have been working on my acceptance speech but feel yall are not ready to hear it yet. I think it will effect the overall size of the victory winning I am going to receive. Oh yea,wheres the rest of the regatta retards?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Just FYI sir,the only thing thats been on fire on the Mighty Elbow Room lately is the fish catching. But you wouldn't know anything about that since your not allowed out unless Celia says so! Man Card is officially revoked ya Munson Munchkin! Personally I think you,Reed and Corporal Cupcake should team up. Someone has to look for the keys to the boat while they paint each others toe nails!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh danny!!! you fishing for another landshark out of the fridge does not count as catching anything they actually have to be fish not a picture of one on a bottle:thumbsup:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Just FYI sir,the only thing thats been on fire on the Mighty Elbow Room lately is the fish catching. But you wouldn't know anything about that since your not allowed out unless Celia says so! Man Card is officially revoked ya Munson Munchkin! Personally I think you,Reed and Corporal Cupcake should team up. Someone has to look for the keys to the boat while they paint each others toe nails!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just cause Cilla won't let me get on the flaming ride(which is used to describe it in more ways that one) that you call the buthole room is no reason for you to try to revoke my man card. She just wants to make sure I come home safe and unscarred(pysically or mentally).

And so far as that highly skilled team you've got. Well I guess you would be the skilled catcher. Oh, wait a minute. We are talking about catching fish. Never mind.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i see Team Reach Around.....errrr elbow room has went into hiding


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiding? From who? Nah man,just been busy honing my fishing skills and getting ready for my victory parade downtown after the event. Now I know some of yall have wondered what the reigning trash talkin champ has done for the last year. Well after my landslide victory and crowning ceremony,things were a bit hectic. There were major interviews and a lot of parties. Heres a pic of kickin it with the Ex-Prez. Man that dude can throw down.










After that when things quieted down a bit there was something missing. Couldn't figure it out till I visited Tibet. That where I reached inner consiousness and became the Danny Lama of Trash Talkin.










After this years most certain win(cause basically,yall just suck!)there has been talk of a meeting with the Pope at the Vatican. I'm not too sure where in Alabama this Vatican is but sure I'll find out.
How them t-shirts coming out Jimmy?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Hiding? From who? Nah man,just been busy honing my fishing skills and getting ready for my victory parade downtown after the event. Now I know some of yall have wondered what the reigning trash talkin champ has done for the last year. Well after my landslide victory and crowning ceremony,things were a bit hectic. There were major interviews and a lot of parties. Heres a pic of kickin it with the Ex-Prez. Man that dude can throw down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your victory parade? your a little early for memorial day huh? i cant wait to see these amazing fishing "skills" you have come into now...let me guess you have been practicing on those bug eyed gold fish at the $5.99 chinese buffet again?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

No goldfish sir,mostly just tuna at the rigs but I'm sure thats all Greek to someone of your limited fishing abilities. Hope that Gayzer Bay is running alright for ya cause I'm not sure if Reed is gonna be around to pluck your sinkin azz outta the water when the wake of the mighty Elbow Room blows past ya. Heck,he may not even show since he can't even decide on what kind of wax to use to beat a finish into that jalopy he bought.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> No goldfish sir,mostly just tuna at the rigs but I'm sure thats all Greek to someone of your limited fishing abilities. Hope that Gayzer Bay is running alright for ya cause I'm not sure if Reed is gonna be around to pluck your sinkin azz outta the water when the wake of the mighty Elbow Room blows past ya. Heck,he may not even show since he can't even decide on what kind of wax to use to beat a finish into that jalopy he bought.


now dan leave him alone! i bet its all wax up and ready to go...he is deciding how to get those ping pong balls in that drain out:thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Your right,I'm sorry. Well not really!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Boat most likely will not be waxed for the tourney, but I am sure that Fisheye will have some of the wax he does your bikini line on board with him that he may let me borrow Dan, and if it makes my boat look half as good as your legs my ride will be SMOKIN !!!!! By the way you and ole Fisheye going to make the annual Memorial day boat ride you guys do every year ????? The rainbow wrap you guys had on your boats last year, was FAB.......although I must say the best of Bette Midler CD that you made to take with you guys probablly was a little over the top, should have just stuck with Dianna Ross "I'm coming out" which I hear is always a crowd pleaser at those things, but hey, to each his own. Most likely going to be a little cold for you guys to dig out the speedos for this tourney though, shrinkage this time of year can be a [email protected] but then again, not much different in August for you two.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Boat most likely will not be waxed for the tourney, but I am sure that Fisheye will have some of the wax he does your bikini line on board with him that he may let me borrow Dan, and if it makes my boat look half as good as your legs my ride will be SMOKIN !!!!! By the way you and ole Fisheye going to make the annual Memorial day boat ride you guys do every year ????? The rainbow wrap you guys had on your boats last year, was FAB.......although I must say the best of Bette Midler CD that you made to take with you guys probablly was a little over the top, should have just stuck with Dianna Ross "I'm coming out" which I hear is always a crowd pleaser at those things, but hey, to each his own. Most likely going to be a little cold for you guys to dig out the speedos for this tourney though, shrinkage this time of year can be a [email protected] but then again, not much different in August for you two.


you sure do know alot what goes on out there on memorial day:whistling:.....just saying


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Dan,... 

Do you need a ride this year?





 
Jim


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jim t said:


> Hey Dan,...
> 
> Do you need a ride this year?
> 
> ...


 ah master splinter:thumbup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Team "CCC" is out, boat won't run, victim of Ethanol, back to Kenny Mann.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

CCC said:


> Team "CCC" is out, boat won't run, victim of Ethanol, back to Kenny Mann.


Ethanol Huh? The Northern territory has Pukeatawny Phil and now it seems the South has its own version in Loxahachee Larry who has seen his shadow and turned tail into his little hole not to be seen until spring. Poor Larry,fear is a very powerful emotion that I guess the little guy just couldn't handle. 

This is shaping up to be the year Team Elbow Room sweeps the Regatta in all categories. :thumbup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't count her out yet, let me do my magic, you will be ready for the tourney


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, there goes that excuse......Got any more?????:whistling:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok you crack heads, team "CCC" is back in this thing, turns out it was simply a cracked in line fuel filter. Dan, if you are realy nice I will take some of my winnings and buy you an actual name brand beer so you can see what the good life really is..........


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Ok you crack heads, team "CCC" is back in this thing, turns out it was simply a cracked in line fuel filter. Dan, if you are realy nice I will take some of my winnings and buy you an actual name brand beer so you can see what the good life really is..........


It would be easier on you to save a little pride if you just go ahead and mail in your money then to show up and get owed by squirrel fish danny and his 2 squirrel fish, a remora, and 5 lizard fish. Atleast he will catch something, unlike you who will show up and couldnt catch a cold right in a room full of kindergardeners. But go ahead and steam across the bay at a blistering 8kts to strike out in tiger point on the resident fish that arent there. Or might want to try your luck at 3 mile wearing the white trout out hoping for that one glimmer of hope of catching a redfish


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> It would be easier on you to save a little pride if you just go ahead and mail in your money then to show up and get owed by squirrel fish danny and his 2 squirrel fish, a remora, and 5 lizard fish. Atleast he will catch something, unlike you who will show up and couldnt catch a cold right in a room full of kindergardeners. But go ahead and steam across the bay at a blistering 8kts to strike out in tiger point on the resident fish that arent there. Or might want to try your luck at 3 mile wearing the white trout out hoping for that one glimmer of hope of catching a redfish


Yea,what he said! Hey wait a minute,I somehow feel in some small way that was a dig at me for some reason. No matter,I'm still gonna win and your still gonna loose. Speaking of loosers,Reed I'm glad it was an easy fix and your back on the water to hand delivery my money. I know it ain't gonna happen and heres why.

The Ton Ten Reasons Reed Ain't gonna Show:
10. I'm too busy starting useless threads on the internet.
09. It was today?
08. The dog ate the boat key.
07. The dog ate the boat!
06. She said I couldn't......Ouch!!!
05. After #6 I woke up on the boat and shot a hole in the gas tank!
04. The cops came after #5......My wife hits harder....Wussys!
03. I really don't even own a boat!
02. The damn dog ate the truck!
And the Number One reason Reed won't show up is:

I Just Suck at Fishing and Can't Catch Crap!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Yea,what he said! Hey wait a minute,I somehow feel in some small way that was a dig at me for some reason. No matter,I'm still gonna win and your still gonna loose. Speaking of loosers,Reed I'm glad it was an easy fix and your back on the water to hand delivery my money. I know it ain't gonna happen and heres why.
> 
> The Ton Ten Reasons Reed Ain't gonna Show:
> 10. I'm too busy starting useless threads on the internet.
> ...


Here is a list of winners. Two names you will NOT see are Bonita Dan and CCC.

2005 jim t
2006 Night Moves
2007 Captain GEO
2008 seacapt
2009 Team Buck Wild
2010 Team Freespool
2011 jim t

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

In fact, BETWEEN them I believe Dan an Reed have caught ZERO Redfish. NADA, NONE, Zip, ZERO, Zilch. L'oeuf...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice future forecast on the win. With my already seasoned Team and the Super Secret Guest Angler our Victory will be Glorious! You did get the Medium on the shirt,right Jim?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> Here is a list of winners. Two names you will NOT see are Bonita Dan and CCC.
> 
> 2005 jim t
> 2006 Night Moves
> ...


oh jimmy i see you have assembled the F troop again this year. you say your boat will get in 10" of water...your only hope is woodley and his sight fishing abilities because we all know your old ass cant see anything


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Nice future forecast on the win. With my already seasoned Team and the Super Secret Guest Angler our Victory will be Glorious! You did get the Medium on the shirt,right Jim?


Super secret guest angler... you mean that guy with the sign at the corner of Navy and 98?

I've talked to him, "a vienna sausage below a bobber..." is certainly a better idea than ANYTHING you guys have thought of yet.

Wait, let me guess,... his second choice is a floating marshmellow on a Barbie rod and reel.

I'll admit though, it's as good a strategy as you have had in the past 6 years.


Jim


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Count me and my partner Bill in for next Saturday Jim.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

capt wade said:


> Count me and my partner Bill in for next Saturday Jim.


Gonna be a long hard battle between you, CCC, and squirrel fish danny for the least amount of fish caught huh? There isnt a participation prize like they give all the kiddies now just for showing up. How do you have a tie-breaker for 0 fish caught?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt is going to set up his fryer again afterwards but he needs some extra fish. So if you can spare it bring a bag of fish for the fryer.

Also I will only have a hand held VHF, so BEST way to contact me is by phone:

Rules again:

1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. 
Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station 
2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.
3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"
b.) Write the corresponding letters D A on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...
d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).
This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.
e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.
f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.
4. Phonetic Alphabet
A = Alpha N = November
B = Bravo O = Oscar
C = Charlie P = Papa
D = Delta Q = Quebec
E = Echo R = Romeo
F = Foxtrot S = Sierra
G = Golf T = Tango
H = Hotel U = Uniform

I = India V = Victor
J = Juliet W = Whiskey

K = Kilo X = Xray
L = Lima Y = Yankee

M = Mike Z = Zulu
5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.

6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, then if I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!
(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!


Weather looks GREAT!!! But we'll be fishing a weak incoming tide the day after a full moon.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

What's entry fee? Ten like it was last yr or have yall gone up?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Always been $20 per boat, $10 goes in my pocket... the rest is split 50/50 where 50 goes in my pocket, the rest I give out as I see fit.


No... $20, per boat, all of it is paid out to winners...

Jim


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Twas the night before the tourney and all through the town
Neither Fisheye48 or Bonita Dan could be found
Their speedos and pasties hung by the boat with care
In hopes that we all would be too drunk to care

Their boats and their gear all ready for flight
When Dan told Fisheye "Your speedo's too tight"
And FLbeachbum in his coat and I in my sweater
Knew without doubt this day couldn't get better

When out on the bay there arose such a clatter
I sprang to the helm to see what was the matter
I scanned the horizon and what did I see
The Elbow Room sailing in the bowels of the sea

At her helm was a man all rugged and worn
And I noticed at once his speedo was torn
His mate was much younger and we could hear him yell
Thank god for the Army's don't ask and don't tell

We thought they would come to fish on this day 
But we all knew at once they must just be gay
As Dan searched his boat for at least one rod
Fisheye asked how about the one on my bod

Team "CCC" turned the boat around in disgust
A tourney we will win and win we just must
All ahead full and the motor was purring
The vision of Dan and Fisheye thank god was now blurring

The birds on the water showed us our prey
And with a mighty Yami we were off and away
The reds filled our boat the lord had been good
When what do we see but Dan sporting wood

Fisheye opened her up as they sped to McRay
My partner just said wont they just go away
We followed behind not believing the sight
And not wanting to see what might happen tonight

We anchored our trusty steed right up on the beach
Making sure that our johnsons were not within reach
We collected our cash gave thanks for the day
Quickly got in our boat and speeded away

Our day was now ended the tourney we won
So what if they are gay, at least they had fun
That night as I prayed to the lord up above
I thanked god that Dan and Fisheye had now found true love.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Reed,

Why am I reminded of this guy...





 

Jim :w00t::w00t::jester::jester:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Reed, Too funny. See you Saturday.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

that was great Reed,, pretty creative,,:thumbup:

Hey Jim T, are the shirts ready yet...
CYALL saturday


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a little more fish than I thought, about 12 lbs so we should be good there. If you want to bring a side that would help out.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

have no fear everyone i know who squirrel fish dan's secret angler is...he has been posting videos on youtube...here is one of them


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice piece of poetry Reed. Did ya come up with that yourself or was the cast of Are you smarter than a Fifth grader coaching ya along? Jason you are a sick,sick individual for even finding that on you tube,weirdo! Well the boat is fully fueled,detailed,Tim stopped by and installed the new Stratoglass windshield and is ready to go. Only thing to do now is kick back and figure out how much of yalls money I will be spending next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Tourney is tomorrow,, cyall out there,,


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Weather couldn't be better, going to be a great time.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I lost my ride for the tournament so I'm heading to New Orleans for the Bassmasters Classic. Ya'll have fun and be safe.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Wish I could join y'all but kids got school stuff again this year. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Lane (fishnlane) and 2 mates are in!!!! I Gotta level the playing field.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Who won and where at the pics? Pulling into the pass right now heading to homua.

Good news for me is I'll be home for snapper season


----------

